# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Construção de movel para aquario DIY

## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas...

Com apenas algumas fotos quero mostrar as etapas de construção do meu movel e estrutura e mostrar que não é dificil de se fazer ,  dar talvez umas ideias já que quase ninguém dá importância à "parte de baixo" .
Entendo que isto se transmite em euros , mas a conservação do espaço onde está inserido o aquário é maior .

 
 
 
 
 



Desculpem a qualidade das fotos mas é o que se arranja no momento  :yb665:  

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Gostava de saber onde arranjas-te a estrutura e já agora se quiseres dizer o preço e material em que é feita.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Parabéns Pedro, está muito bem feito esse móvel para o aquário e com classe.
Tenho que ai passar para voltar a ver essa maravilha de aquário e móvel  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ingo Barao

belo DY :SbOk:

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Gostava de ver mais pormenorizadamente a zona das portas. O forro da estrutura é daquelas coisas que o pessoal vai deixando para o fim...

----------


## José Alves

Olá Pedro  :Olá:  




> Boas...
> 
> Com apenas algumas fotos quero mostrar as etapas de construção do meu movel e estrutura e mostrar que não é dificil de se fazer ,


Uma pergunta? Foste tu que fizeste essa estrutura.? A minha pergunta só tem um sentido, se foste tu a fazer terás o valor acrescentado para alem do projecto á perfeição do mesmo. Caso não tenhas feito, gostaria de saber, para ti qual o grau de dificuldade, em tal concretização , visto dizeres 'mostrar que não é dificil de se fazer '

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
O aspecto geral do móvel parece-me muito perfeito :Pracima:  
Gosto particularmente da sump onde tudo está muito arrumado :SbOk:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...

Obrigado a todos e passo a responder às perguntas 
Fui eu que fiz todo aquário , à excepção da estrutura metálica , foi o Carlos Mota que a fez desde já agradeço todo o trabalho e disponibilidade dele , e a electrificação que foi feita pelo Luis Pisco que tambem foi incansável em todo o processo de mudança de aquário .
O movel é feito em aglomerite e iberoforme o seu custo contando com a armação para a iluminação ficou-me pelos 600 euros , todo o movel foi feito por medida  incluindo portas .

Aproveito para deixar uns sketch´s que penso que ajudará e tornará mais fácil a compreensão e execução.
 




Cumprimentos a todos ... :Olá:

----------


## Rui Damião

esta perfeito :tutasla:

----------


## Welington

onde mandaste fazer a estrutura

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas ...
> 
> Obrigado a todos e passo a responder às perguntas 
> Fui eu que fiz todo aquário , à excepção da estrutura metálica , foi o Carlos Mota que a fez ...


Acho que isto responde à questão...  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

Está um projecto 5 estrelas.

Umas perguntas: Que tipo de protecção puseste na estrutura de ferro? Pintaste com alguma tinta especial? Usaste outro tipo de material?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

E que tal uma actualizaçãozinha para vermos a coisa a "bulir"  :SbSourire2:  ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas , e mais um obrigado

José , eu apliquei uma camada de primário e depois pintei-a (estrutura) com uma tinta de esmalte , apliquei o " normal " visto que depois vedei todas as juntas das placas que compoem todo o fôrro da sump  com silicone  e ficou " hermeticamente fechada " e protegida de qualquer tipo de humidade .

Pedro , vou colocar uma actualização no forum do aquario , aqui é um bocado naquela  :yb665:   :yb665:  
 :SbRequin2:  

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....6702#post66702

Cumprimentos ...

----------

